# USB-Tastatur-Emulator hackt PC



## Newsfeed (20 Januar 2011)

Spezielle Mikrocontrollerboards und Smartphones mit manipuliertem USB-Stack können sich beim Anschluss an den PC als Tastatur ausgeben - und ohne weitere Nachfrage Tastendrücke senden.  

Weiterlesen...


----------

